# Proxima DP 8000 Control Software



## mjw56 (Oct 28, 2010)

So i just got off the phone with InFocus (owners of what was proxima) and they said that for this projector control is through primarily RS-232, and lan. The lan, im told, was for a very basic software that didn't do much, and that InFocus doesn't have it.
All i really want to do is turn on our suspended projector without needing to go down to the stage and use the remote.
Does anyone have, or can point me to the software to connect to a Proxima DP8000 over TCP/IP, and in lieu of that is there any software interface for communicating through rs-232.

Thanks


----------



## museav (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like the serial control information is available here, ASK Proxima Projector Service and Support: C300 Projectors. I believe it uses ProjectorNet software a coupeof versions of which are available here, https://portal.infocus.com/support/Product%20Pages/browseaccy.aspx?accycat=Software.


----------



## mjw56 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah i saw the RS 232 but am not ready to take that on myself, i have projectornet 3 installed but infocus said that the dp8000 is not supported. Also, C300 and DP8000 are not available in projectornet 3. ill check the older versions, thanks


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 4, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, 4 years on, with a DP-9260/9260+.

Any ideas, Brad (or everyone else)? RS-232 is fine, just need the command set documentation.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 4, 2014)

Well, it looks on much further searching (their website doesn't actually return a search result for ProjectorNet) that they still have the SW;

ProjectorNet 3.1

But it isn't clear if it will talk RS-232 to one locally attached projector or not; I guess I'll have to call tomorrow, or unpack it and read the manual (if there is a manual).


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 4, 2014)

There is no manual, but I found one for ProjectorNet 2.0, which does appear to speak local-serial. Anyone got a copy of the demo version of 2.0 laying around on an old PC?


----------



## vman (May 6, 2014)

I found this manual with RS232 commands
http://www.hcinema.de/pdf/proxima-8000_rs232.PDF
It is for another model, but usually the RS232 commands are for more then one model. It is easy (for me) to integrate this in V-Control. If you are interested in using V-Control to control the Proxima projectors please let me know. I can write a driver for you.


----------



## ThomasL (May 6, 2014)

RS-232, though dependable, needs a separate cable to run between the control and the projector.
If you have an IOS or Android device, this wi-fi device from D-Link may be easier for remote power on/off -
DailyTech - D-Link's New Wi-Fi Smart Plug Allows You to Remotely Monitor, Control Devices

ThomasL
(new member)


----------



## vman (May 7, 2014)

ThomasL said:


> RS-232, though dependable, needs a separate cable to run between the control and the projector.
> If you have an IOS or Android device, this wi-fi device from D-Link may be easier for remote power on/off -
> DailyTech - D-Link's New Wi-Fi Smart Plug Allows You to Remotely Monitor, Control Devices
> 
> ...



In my opinion, a cable is always better than WiFi. Wi-Fi is OK if you don't need to control the projector during a show. But if you have an Ethernet cable running to the projector you can use a so called serial device server to "translate" between Ethernet and RS232.


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2014)

Granted, cables are always more reliable than wireless. However, in this case, the original poster did say "All i really want to do is turn on our suspended projector without needing to go down to the stage and use the remote.".

ThomasL


----------



## vman (May 7, 2014)

ThomasL said:


> Granted, cables are always more reliable than wireless. However, in this case, the original poster did say "All i really want to do is turn on our suspended projector without needing to go down to the stage and use the remote.".
> 
> ThomasL


uups, you're right, I missed this point.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 9, 2014)

You can't power a projector off remotely by cutting its power, for reasons aptly demonstrated by @LavaASU in a different thread.

For my part, I have found at least three different command sets.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## vman (May 9, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> You can't power a projector off remotely by cutting its power, for reasons aptly demonstrated by @LavaASU in a different thread.
> 
> For my part, I have found at least three different command sets.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720


Thats right, I always thougth this should be done by a command sent to RS232 Port.


----------

